# Dry shampoo for quick inbetween spruce ups



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sometimes I don't always want to give the "Kids" a full bath each week - but then Archie starts looking stragley (spelling?). 

Is there some good product for in-between spruce ups?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sometimes I don't always want to give the "Kids" a full bath each week - but then Archie starts looking stragley (spelling?).
> 
> Is there some good product for in-between spruce ups?[/B]


I use Chris Christensen "Show-Off" it is a no rinse shampoo that comes in a spray bottle. You just spray it on, and using a paper towel or baby wipe you just kind of dry it back off. The hair will be damp when you finish but only takes a few minutes to dry. It leaves the treated area fresh and clean.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=290643
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the show off smell really nice? and it doesn't leave malt hair looking greasy or anything?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Proline Self Rinse Plus. It's fabulous for urine stains, too!

http://www.carealotpets.com/item-detail/?ItemID=1068B


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This forum makes owning a dog so much easier than doing it by yourself. Thank you, I will look into both products


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Proline too. It doesn't make the coat oily, no.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I tried Minute Groom Waterless Bath from Walmart. I think water is a spray bottle would have worked just as well. It was a waste of money IMHO.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I tried Minute Groom Waterless Bath from Walmart. I think water is a spray bottle would have worked just as well. It was a waste of money IMHO.[/B]


Awl - I hate when that happens. But thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

i just bought the show off and hated it!!! really really hated!!!
i hated the smell. and besides that it was soooo bad for my asthma. I couldn't stop coughing... 
really terrible!

And I was worried... mac licks his paws while I'm washing them (not when he is taking a bath. just when I wash his paws) and because of the strong awful smell I had the impression it would make him sick... uhm, actually he did throw up... but I thought it was because of the carrots!!!
uhm... ow well... I'm never using that thing again.

I just got Bobbi Panter's Gorgeous dry dog & cat. It was more expensive, but it smells good. 
It has chamomile, aloe vera, rosemary, lavender and oat protein.
I didn't use it yet so I don't know if it's good. I'll let you guys know.

xoxo


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Show Off doesn't seem to do much for us. I'm thinking of making my own "dry" shampoo; I'll let you know if I have any success.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like Show Off but I only use it for spot cleaning (poopy butt and tear stains) I actually have proline self rinse but never used it, guess I'll have to whip it out! The show off works a lot better if you blow dry the area, but that isn't always practical.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*Howdy!
I was coached by an expert in all things Maltese!!!

And the recommendation for a rinseless shampoo is.................................

................................................................................
..........................

................................................................................
..........................

................................................................................
..........................

................................................................................
..........................

................................................................................
..........................

................................................................................
..........................

PurePet Pure Bright**

I have been using it for months now and I have no complaints. Goes on easy, just comb it through, and it smells great!! Give it an AAAAAAAA++++++++++ 






























































































































*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> i just bought the show off and hated it!!! really really hated!!!
> i hated the smell. and besides that it was soooo bad for my asthma. I couldn't stop coughing...
> really terrible!
> 
> ...


 

Is Bobbi Panter's rinseless? I'm only seeing the shampoos and conditioner..no rinseless shampoo?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just ordered Show-off. Now some of you are saying you don't like it. humm









Looked at the Proline - it was "unavailable" on the website.

Well when I get the Show-off, I'll let you know how I like it. If it makes Archie's ears look less stringy, it'll be a success.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You can also get Proline Self Rinse from Brown Kennel Supply for $4.99.

http://www.brownkennelsupply.com/_vti_bin/...l.dll/index.htm


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=296905
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep!!! it seems like it's new!! at least that's what it says on her website!!
Bobbi Panter
the funniest thing is that on her website it says AVAILABLE SOON.
but I found it on the petshop (pet pantry) 
isn't it funny that she is not selling it yet on her website?? and btw... it was cheaper on the store. I paied $15. on her website is $18.50 I think!

I used it today... it was a lot better than show off. and it does smell good. peachy!! 
Although it also bothered my breathing a little. So weird... I wonder what it is in the waterless shampoo... but it was a lot less than show off.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> You can also get Proline Self Rinse from Brown Kennel Supply for $4.99.
> 
> http://www.brownkennelsupply.com/_vti_bin/...l.dll/index.htm[/B]



You are always a wealth of knowledge - thank you!


----------

